# Gap and microlights



## lowriesedge (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi folks
Planning next summer to visit Gap in the Alps to watch son microlighting.
Any wild camp sites as the aires seem out of the way
Thanks
Alan


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 9, 2016)

*Gap*

Hi lawriesedge.........I dont know what direction you are approaching Gap, but I can tell you  that if you take the main road out of town to the north, past the railway station, possibly towards Grenoble, and up a fairly impressive hill, you will before long come to numerous places to park, like large lye byes, or trading estates etc etc. I wildcamped down that road a few years back......in fact I believe places even before you go up the hill. My front brakes nearly caught fire there............steve Bristol


----------



## johnnyNorwich (Dec 9, 2016)

We often stay at Northrepps Airfield (Grass airstrip) near Cromer in our MH, as I'm interested in light aviation.
There's a designated area for caravans / MHs with a few EHUs (a C&CC CS? or CL? mini site) but they will also let you park in the general car park if they're short of space (there's a small charge).
The pub at Northrepps is about 15 mins to walk, via a fairly overgrown footpath, and crosses the railway line.
A great place at weekends to watch aeroplanes and microlights, and it also has a friendly café on site.
John


----------



## andyjanet (Dec 9, 2016)

lowriesedge said:


> Hi folks
> Planning next summer to visit Gap in the Alps to watch son microlighting.
> Any wild camp sites as the aires seem out of the way
> Thanks
> Alan


Just on our way back from gap now, if you let me know where abouts he is flying from I will give you some locations. Andy


----------



## barryd (Dec 9, 2016)

Have you tried CAMPINGCAR-INFOS

They have loads of wild spots, you can search by department on a map.  The wild spots usually are displayed with a P with a moon on it.


----------



## lowriesedge (Dec 13, 2016)

*Gap in France*

Thanks folks for all the info.
Alan


----------

